# Latest hive



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Went to get a hive from a tree and came home with the tree, or part of it anyways


----------



## wags (Feb 17, 2014)

Cool! Are you going to leave them inside the tree?


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, fixed the small on top permanent for more brood area and will supper from it.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

rtoney, Just so you know, what you are doing is illegal. All honeybees are to be kept in hives that have removable frames. (This is so your state bee inspector can come in and inspect for disease.) Your secret is safe with me though!

But supering above the colony in a log is a unique idea. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't know of any state inspectors in Missouri. I guess if I were in PA you would be right. I don't try to keep with other states.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

supering above that is going to be pretty top heavy and tippy.. being from Branson you're no stranger to wind.. just something to be aware of


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I had already decided to put 2x4 stabilizers on the trunk just in case. Thanks


----------

